

Ask HN: NoScript worth it? - TJensen

So I've run NoScript for a long time. On the one hand, I like having control of who gets to send data around. On the other hand, it can be obnoxious reloading pages regularly.<p>I don't believe websites should have to degrade nicely (though it is nice). In today's world, it NoScript still worth it?<p>The biggest benefit I see if that I can keep off of some of the tracking/analytics crap. Thoughts?
======
thristian
I used NoScript for a while in the 'temporarily allow the current site' mode,
which I felt was a reasonable compromise between functionality and security.

However, there were still times I had to mess around to get certain web-pages
to work, Firefox has a pretty good track-record with security, and the common
annoyances on today's web (such as pop-ups and analytics code) are neatly
blocked by AdBlockPlus or Firefox itself.

The recent furore about NoScript messing around with AdBlockPlus was the final
straw - I removed NoScript, and I haven't looked back.

This wasn't very confidence-inspiring, either:
<http://adblockplus.org/blog/analyzing-huge-piles-of-code>

